# Using a Barrel Trimmer on a Lathe



## Hblaisdell (Mar 13, 2015)

I am not happy with my drill press and am trying not to use it in my pen making hobby. I also donot want to get another drill press. I have been able to drill wood, acrylic and antlers on my lathe. I have been able to use mybarrel trimmer on the wood and acrylic by fitting the material into a chuck. My question is how do I hold acrooked antler and use the barrel trimmer on it? I have tried to justuse a pair of pliers but the antler is too hard and I cannot get enough pressure for the trimmer to cut.

Any thoughts and/or suggestions would be appreciated

Harold


----------



## lorbay (Mar 13, 2015)

I just hold the antler in my hand and have had no trouble. You should not have to push that hard. Maybe your trimmer is dull.

Lin.


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Hblaisdell said:


> Any thoughts and/or suggestions would be appreciated
> 
> Harold


Ditch the barrel trimmer. Check out rherrel's sanding thingie on here. He's a vendor on IAP.


----------



## Jim Smith (Mar 13, 2015)

rherrel's sanding jig is one of the two best investments I've made in turning pens.    When I was using a carbide barrel trimmer on my drill press, I was having a terrible time with the circuit board blanks and other cast or acrylic blanks chipping out, ruining them.  Since I switched over to his jig with sandpaper discs, I have not lost a single blank due to chipping out. Excellent tool!

Jim Smith


----------



## Neededwill (Mar 13, 2015)

Where can I find that thingie?


----------



## randyrls (Mar 13, 2015)

I like Rick's items so much I saved his post as a shortcut in my bookmarks.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f172/custom-made-penturning-tools-accessories-92501/

Oh;  And; yes, his offset sanding jig is great!  Combine it with a set of transfer punches and it is OUTSTANDING!


----------



## JimB (Mar 14, 2015)

I use a cordless drill with my trimmer. I hold the blank in the other hand ( wear a glove ). If you need to push hard then you need to sharpen your trimmer. It only takes less than a minute to sharpen.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Mar 14, 2015)

I put my blank in my drill press vice and then use a cordless drill to drill to the brass tube. Works pretty good too. I have never tried using the lathe for barrel trimming as I'm too chicken to try it.  I have seen it done tho. I prefer my way better... Fay


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 14, 2015)

Place the curved antler between centers and turn it. It will round and become straight(er) and much easier to work with.
Do a good turn daily!
Don

QUOTE=Hblaisdell;1753265] My question is how do I hold acrooked ntler and[ use the barrel trimmer on it?[/QUOTE]


----------

